# APHA Red Dun Colt. TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK OF HIM! EDITED!!!



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought this horse as a 7 month old. He had never had a halter on him or been away from his mommy.

i paid $2500 for him.

he has winning blood lines. [his grandpa was hollywood dun it, if you don't know who that is, look him up on google under images, he is gorgeous!]

Here are the pictures that made me fall in love with him!!










he was just a weanling in those pictures.
now he a yearling and is just as cute! haha

his color is a lot darker now, there he looked like a buckskin, now hes a red dun.

heres one picture of him that i took the other day:










Well, let me know if you need more pictures, i am trying to find my digital which has LOADS of good pictures of him.

just pick him apart!! i want to know EXACTLY what you think of him. 

i want to train him for reining and i am curious what people think of him, his conformation, his coloring, his cute little muzzle. =] 
tell me everything you think about him! 

thanks!


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

oh, i forgot to mention that he will be out to stud in a few years, which is another reason why i want to know what your thoughts are on him. =]

EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!

here are some more pictures of him, hope this shows more of him for a more accurate critique. =] Thanks for those of you who have already gave me your opinions on him, if you have a different opinion now that i have more pictures i'd love to read them. =]


keep in mind hes just a yearling, so his back end is very high compared to his withers at this point. but that should level out with time. hopefully he'll be a good 15-16hh when hes done growing. 
and don't mind the nick on his nose, my uncles dog bit him on the nose!! =[









and heres a cute head shot of him...









his rear end =]









hope these pics help your view of him! =]
i was thinking of taking a video of him soon... hmmmmmm..... =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well for one thing, I really like his coloring!  He looks very sweet, too. 

I'd need a bit more side/square shots for critiquing, as a yearling he looked uphill, he has a short neck it looks like, but I do need more pictures of him now as a yearling. 
He sure is cute, though!! I can tell you fell in love with him from those pics, they are adorable.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Very cute, seems pigeon toed and appears to have very straight pasterns.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very long back, and not much definition to the chest (a "nest")... nice coloring though. Are you planning to show him? What are you planning on training him in?


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, thats the one thing about him, he doesn't have a very big chest, but we are working on it. he'll build up muscle. whats on him now is all NATURAL! so imagine him once we can ride him!

harlee rides horses - keep in mind that these pictures are from when he was a weanling. he doesn't really have all the straight of pasterns, and he is in NO WAY pigeon toed! lol i wouldn't have bought him if he was, i have had a pigeon toed horse before and she was a great horse, but i she was always getting marked down in shows because of it. they didn't think she was squared when she was. haha


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

the way i can tell if a horses back/neck is too long is i measure out how long the distance from their withers to in between their ears is. then measure from the withers to the highest point on his rump. it should be about the same measurements.
a lot of people think quarter horses have long backs though, if they're used to a different breed. i can see why you think that. lol



and YES!!! i plan on training him for reining. he has champion bloodlines for it. so i think he could go far. =] especially with the color!! lots of people would want to breed with him for the color! haha


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He seems like he's good over all conformation.
It's really hard to judge with weanling photo's as their conformation can change so much as they mature within the first year.

But I'll be the odd one out and say the one thing I don't like about him is his colour. Not that there's anything wrong with it, but I've never been a fan of paints/pintos. \

I do love his bloodlines though. Hollywood Dun It was a beautifully talented horse. There's a breeder in Ontario (Y-Not Farms) who uses some Hollywood Dun It sire's and crossed them with Arabian mares to make some fabulous reining horses.

Some squared up updated photo's would be better to try and judge.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> He seems like he's good over all conformation.
> It's really hard to judge with weanling photo's as their conformation can change so much as they mature within the first year.
> 
> But I'll be the odd one out and say the one thing I don't like about him is his colour. Not that there's anything wrong with it, but I've never been a fan of paints/pintos. \
> ...


the color thing does make you the odd one out! lol
i liked his coloring because my favorite kind of paint is mostly one base color but with a small amount of white. 
i've always just been a fan of duns too. so that is another thing about him. 

and i can believe that a hollywood dun it arab cross would be a GREAT reiner, hollywood dun it was a great reining horse himself! and thats what we're going for. our goal is to get into 2010 kentucky rolex event for reining. =]


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of his shoulder; it's a little steeper then I like to see. His neck comes out a little low; it will just make it harder for him to use himself correctly when he's undersaddle. He has some long pasterns--they're not overly excessive, but I hate seening long pasterns only because horses break down because of it. Little bit of a gooserump. Long, thin gaskins... I like to see reiners a little thicker in the back. Mutton withers. And yes, his neck is a little short for the show pen.
But. Love his color (I'm a paint girl!). I like his back; not too long and not too short. Cute, cute face. His hocks are pretty even with his knees, yay! He looks like he'll really fill out when he gets older. And he seems to have nice straight legs.
If he is going out to stud, please please try to show him and see if he has any ability. There are way too many stud horses that have no ability and are bred only because they are related to a good horse. Good breeding on one side doesn't make a great horse! I think with some training he could be really nice... but don't just stud him because of his bloodlines(or because of his color). We have too many of those kinds of babies running around in the paint world!
Good luck with him!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Not that good at critiques so I will leave it to everyone else ha ha ha.

But he is adorable! I love his coloring! Its so unique! I can't wait to see him get bigger!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> If he is going out to stud, please please try to show him and see if he has any ability. There are way too many stud horses that have no ability and are bred only because they are related to a good horse. Good breeding on one side doesn't make a great horse! I think with some training he could be really nice... but don't just stud him because of his bloodlines(or because of his color). We have too many of those kinds of babies running around in the paint world!
> Good luck with him!


AMEN!!!!


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> I'm not a huge fan of his shoulder; it's a little steeper then I like to see. His neck comes out a little low; it will just make it harder for him to use himself correctly when he's undersaddle. He has some long pasterns--they're not overly excessive, but I hate seening long pasterns only because horses break down because of it. Little bit of a gooserump. Long, thin gaskins... I like to see reiners a little thicker in the back. Mutton withers. And yes, his neck is a little short for the show pen.
> But. Love his color (I'm a paint girl!). I like his back; not too long and not too short. Cute, cute face. His hocks are pretty even with his knees, yay! He looks like he'll really fill out when he gets older. And he seems to have nice straight legs.
> If he is going out to stud, please please try to show him and see if he has any ability. There are way too many stud horses that have no ability and are bred only because they are related to a good horse. Good breeding on one side doesn't make a great horse! I think with some training he could be really nice... but don't just stud him because of his bloodlines(or because of his color). We have too many of those kinds of babies running around in the paint world!
> Good luck with him!


yes, we're working toward making him a really good reining horse. if he doesn't go anywhere then i would have to geld him and just show him locally. but if he turns out to be a great horse then i could set him out to stud. hes a really sweet horse with very few flaws and with the right training he will make it really far. 
and keep in mind that right now he is just a yearling, he's at the gangly stage in his life so hes a little funny lookin, haha. he'll look better soon though. =]]]


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Cute face. Don't take offense, but IMHO, he's not stud quality, and beware of breeding just for color. I might be totally wrong though; maybe he'll be a champ reiner.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

downthecenterlinetheycome said:


> Cute face. Don't take offense, but IMHO, he's not stud quality, and beware of breeding just for color. I might be totally wrong though; maybe he'll be a champ reiner.


I thought it, u sed it


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Hehe, good thing that you're going to show him. 
I know he's a baby, also keep in mind that what I critiqued, he will not grow out of/change. The slope of his shoulder, pasterns, withers--they won't change. The only thing you have a hope of bettering is his rump, with a lot of correct work. But, the angle of his rump isn't too bad anyway.


----------

